# 1st diesels to be built this summer - Full release 2nd Qtr of 2013



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Youngstown Vindicator Staff Report
LORDSTOWN

"..The plant is working on a couple of prototype diesel Cruzes in preparation for launch of the 2013 diesel model to be made at Lordstown, Green said. The plant will focus a great deal on the diesel Cruze during the summer shutdown, said Green, adding that he is leaning toward getting one for himself.“

I have the Cruze, and I think I want the diesel. We’re ramping up.”

Michelle Lambert, Cruze launch manager, said the Lordstown plant will build about 15 diesel Cruzes the rest of this year and begin regular production in the second quarter of 2013, according to The Vindicator’s broadcast partner, 21 WFMJ-TV..."

http://www.vindy.com/news/2012/jun/16/-model-of-cruze-to-have-new-features/


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...many people are gonna be be _very_ *blue-in-the-face *because they had to hold their breath that long (hee,hee).

...that should _technically_ make them a *2013½* model year vehicle.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

No kidding. It's like there's been an information blackout on this whole thing. I bet they won't even decide the final engine until after the summer shutdown.


----------



## bigtruck (Jul 11, 2012)

whats taking so long, get them out to the public!!


----------



## bigtruck (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know why it takes so long, first it was going to a 2012 model, then 2013, now looks more like 2014. That has got to be a misprint, only going to build 15 for the rest of this year ? maybe 15,000 ??


----------



## bigtruck (Jul 11, 2012)

*waiting*

So another year will pass before I see the diesel at dealer lot, unless that's a misprint (15) for the rest of this year?


----------

